# Perfect Bowfishing Motor



## Venom Outdoor (Aug 22, 2013)

From my experience of bowfishing (and any other type of hunting/fishing) is that the more access you have to the remote areas where there is less traffic and pressure, the more successful the trip will be. Often times this requires more specific tools and gear. The Copperhead Mud Motor can get you to these areas where your typical outboard could only dream of going. I have personally tested it in some extreme conditions and have yet to be disappointed. Give us a call today to get yours 361-798-3986

www.venomoutdoor.com


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks great, what price we talking about?


----------



## Venom Outdoor (Aug 22, 2013)

6.5 hp - 80 lbs - $2595.00
12 hp - 120 lbs - $2995.00
13 hp - 120 lbs - $3095.00
14 hp - 126 lbs - $3345.00
18 hp - 135 lbs - $3995.00
23 hp - 138 lbs - $4475.00
Feel free to give us a call - 361-798-3986 or visit our website www.venomoutdoor.com for more details


----------

